# Offer from small publisher - how to proceed?



## Turniphead (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi all

I've had an offer from a small publisher - they look pretty legit.

I also have a couple of fulls out with agents.

The small publisher is very enthusiastic about my book. The guy who runs the publishing company is really nice and he has a small team with a very talented book jacket designer. I'd love to get my book out there in 6 months as opposed to 2 years with a major publisher. But also, I don't want to jump at the first opportunity.

I'll contact the agents that have fulls.

But I've heard some bad stories of UK people about their experiences with big publishing houses.

So I'm very tempted to go with the Indie guys who have offered me the chance to get my novel out there. I've done extensive Googling re these guys and they are v legit. One of their authors gets 25+ reviews on Amazon.

But, and it's a big but, I could lose out on getting a major agent. 

So although I'm really happy about the offer as I like the small pubs website and reputation there's a little voice saying: take your time, and try and land a big agent.

I know a lot of people would love to be in this position, but I have major anxiety issues, and tbh I'm a bit stressed as I don't want to make a mistake with my novel that I've put so much time into.

I've had some really useful feedback from this forum and it's really helped me a lot.

And now I'm in this position. Obv I'm going to contact the agents that have fulls.


I just don't want to rush into anything, but equally I don't to lose the chance to be published by a small but very impressive small press.

Any advice most welcomed.

And thanks for the feedback I've received on my other threads.

TYVM

Turniphead


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Jun 6, 2017)

Ask yourself what they can do for you. Will they place the work in the bookstores? What kind of promotion will they do thay you can't? Will it be reviewed by the pros, as against having reader feedback on the webpage? Have you ever bought one of their products and enjoyed it? When you look at the books they've published are you impressed by the writing?

And as a not so small matter, unless we know who it is, how can we advise you of if they're the one to go to.

And that brings up a point. How did these people get the story. If you're trying to sell the piece to the same people a potential agent would, you just shot yourself in the foot. That's a major no-no.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 10, 2017)

Examine your goals and what the agents can potentially do for you/your vs. what the small publisher can do for you/your novel.

I am guessing you vetted the agents as well as the small publisher (figuring you must have submitted your manuscript to the publiser).

In truth, if the small publisher is that interested in the novel, they'll wait for resolution, understanding that you have it out with agents who have requested the full manuscript.

What might it say about the small publisher in question if they don't understand that you may have a legitimate shot with one of the big five publishers via an agent, and demand you make a choice to go with them right now?

Also consider that if your manuscript is garnering attention from agents and this publisher, that if the small publisher deal falls through...it is very likely that others will be interested.


----------

